# Who has the ability ?



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

WalMart has a system called DVDXpress. I got one a few weeks ago on clearance, but they have a newer model of it for about $80.00. I haven't tried it out yet though.

Here's some advice websites I found:

http://arstechnica.com/guides/tweaks/vidcap.ars
http://www.videohelp.com/capture
http://www.doom9.org/index.html?/capture/start.html

I had another website saved to my PC, but when I switched from MSN DSL to broadband I forgot to save the website addy. It was a system that cost about $50.00.


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

If you have a video capture card you can easily import the video to your computer and then burn it with a dvd authoring program. If you have Tivo - you can just "tivo" it and then upload it to your computer without having to use a video capture card. There are also stand alone units (dual dvd burner / vcrs) you can buy that Halloweiner has addressed.


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

I use Plextor's video capture device which you hook your vcr/cam into it, and with WinDVD (included) use it to burn to DVD.
It costs $50 for it from Tiger Direct. It was well worth it to put on DVD some old videos of my kids.
Link to product description


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Nice link michigal. That is very similar to the box that came with mine from DVD Xpress. I got mine for $30.00 on clearance, but it was originally $80.00. 
I found it on Amazon for as cheap as $49.99:

http://www.amazon.com/ADS-Tech-Express-2-0-USBAV-701/dp/B00009YUPS


Here's a link to the new version of DVD Xpress:
http://www.amazon.com/Transfer-Vide...MB6/ref=de_a_smtd/002-8554264-3110437?ie=UTF8


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

The DVD Express units work really well. I have used their product for years to import recorded video to the PC. 

MGI Suite is the program that came with mine.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Good to know. I need to get around, and work on mine. I see mine came with DVD MovieFactory 3 Cap Wiz 3.5 .


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*Got Camcorder*

The previous methods might be easier, but if you don't want to spend more money and have a camcorder, you may be able to do it this way:
I have a Sony digital 8 camcorder that i can hook up to the VCR. I believe it has the capability to capture footage from the VCR. I can then connect the camcorder to the computer with a firewire cable. Pull it into the computer into a video editing program. Burn to DVD. More steps than the aforementioned devices, but if you have the camera try this.


----------

